# Have You Ever Ordered, Later Wondered Why??



## Buffalo21 (Nov 21, 2020)

I had order a number of items from Travers, the package came and then as I opened it, I wondered why I had really ordered that. I had ordered a number of 5/16” carbide end mills, a pack of carbide inserts, a couple of collets and a few other small bits and bobs, then the rest of the box contents caused me to pause. I had also ordered a 5/8“ shank lathe tool that uses TPG 321 inserts and an Edge Technology tramming tool. While it’s true, the company credit card bought all of this, with their approval, I’m not really sure why I bought the lathe tool or the tramming tool.

it’s not like I actually need another lathe tool and I’ve never really have an issue tramming the mill, apparently late at night, tired, a new Travers sales flyer had came in the mail and a MT Dew Code Red sugar rush, it was ordered.

I tried the lathe tool last night, after the AXA block whittle, it works great. The tramming tool looks very well made, I read the instruction sheet, looks easy enough, will probably check the mill head tram, later today. While not mad, I am still wondering why?


----------



## john.oliver35 (Nov 21, 2020)

Usually when I do something like that there is a companion liquid in the Mt. Dew


----------



## higgite (Nov 21, 2020)

Other people's money is easy to spend.

Tom


----------



## Janderso (Nov 21, 2020)

A little manic at the time?
That's my excuse.
Check out their clearance section. You can find some deals in there.
The question is, do you need any of it?


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 21, 2020)

When is an edge technology tramming tool a bad idea?


----------



## Masterjuggler (Nov 21, 2020)

Doesn't usually happen to me when it comes in, but years later when it's dug out of a closet. We found a 5.1 surround sound speaker system the other day from about 15 years ago that my dad doesn't even remember buying, but it must have been on sale.


----------



## samstu (Nov 21, 2020)

Travers?  Never even saw that Tool-Porn site before....  When I was young, I used to wait for the Sears "Wish Book" Christmas catalog, but maybe this is ever better.


----------



## tjb (Nov 21, 2020)

Reminds me of the time I was working with my lathe and needed something out of my tool cabinet.  Walked over to it, which was about ten feet away, and didn't have a clue why I was standing there.  Oh well.  Maybe it'll come to me.  Trudged the ten feet back to the lathe and didn't have the slightest idea what I had been doing.  Hate to tell you, Jack.  It only gets worse.  (But it also gets funnier.)

Regards,
(what's my name again?) Terry


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 21, 2020)

Buffalo21 said:


> While it’s true, the company credit card bought| all of this, with their approval


Well here is your answer.


----------



## Aukai (Nov 21, 2020)

BWI


----------



## Buffalo21 (Nov 21, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> When is an edge technology tramming tool a bad idea?



At this point, I’m not sure if its a bad idea, not sure if it’s a good idea, for some reason at the time, it seemed like a good idea. After I actually try this out, it might be a greatest idea, we shall see.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 21, 2020)

At this point it sounds like you are confusing yourself or convincing yourself of something.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 21, 2020)

samstu said:


> Travers?  Never even saw that Tool-Porn site before....  When I was young, I used to wait for the Sears "Wish Book" Christmas catalog, but maybe this is ever better.


Sign up for the mailer, you’ll spend money you didn’t know you had


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Nov 21, 2020)

What's along that lines....forgetting and buying another. I ended up with two taping heads that way along with other things... Yeah....scary. I chalk it up to stress, maybe stupidity, maybe more time to order stuff than use it. I dunno. More stuff = more betterer


----------



## hman (Nov 21, 2020)

... and of course, there's the classic case of "I'll never find that durn thing unless I order another one."


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 21, 2020)

I do that stuff all the time.  I also forget what I order.  The good thing is when the UPS man comes, I always feel like a kid at Christmas!


----------



## Aukai (Nov 21, 2020)

So that's why I have 2 Edge tail stock alignment tools


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Nov 21, 2020)

Ok good...thanks guys, I feel a little better about my "problem" now.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 21, 2020)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> Ok good...thanks guys, I feel a little better about my "problem" now.



I dare say it’s a positive attribute that’s designed to keep the economy rolling along one (or six) item(s) at a time. 
We all have to do our part. I know I am! 

(I’m anxiously waiting for the DHL truck to bring my rotary table...or at least that what I think I ordered...)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Nov 22, 2020)

Dear Lord...you can't make this shizz up....so FINALLY the drill bit end mill sharpener I wanted became available again mid last week...jumped on it and within a couple hours (it was late evening) I got an email saying, "we're sorry, your product was damaging shipping" wha...how....I can't even....They said I could wait for another to come in or refund. I found it on flea bay ALSO, but prefer Amazon. I said refund and also called Amazon to confirm all this. They saw the messages and also messaged seller. Guess what I have TWO OF??! THESE THINGS ARE WELL OVER $300. JESUS TAKE THE WHEEL!!!!


----------



## Janderso (Nov 22, 2020)

Aukai said:


> So that's why I have 2 Edge tail stock alignment tools


I jus bought my first. (Remember that.)


----------



## Buffalo21 (Nov 22, 2020)

Yelp, today I tried the Edge Technology tramming tool, I found it to be a bit fiddly, but as it was the first time, I could see where with continued use, it can be easier/smoother to use. I did recheck the results, with my old method and I have to admit it was right on. Now I have 2 more mills to check............


----------



## Janderso (Nov 22, 2020)

Buffalo21 said:


> Yelp, today I tried the Edge Technology tramming tool, I found it to be a bit fiddly, but as it was the first time, I could see where with continued use, it can be easier/smoother to use. I did recheck the results, with my old method and I have to admit it was right on. Now I have 2 more mills to check............


Good for you!
I bought one for my old Bridgeport, the Edge tool confirmed my mill was wore out.
They are a bit fiddly.


----------



## ACHiPo (Nov 22, 2020)

Not to turn this into an Edge tool review thread, but...

I bought the little anodized lathe tool height gauge (with the level) and I swear I do better by eye that using that thing.  The speed handle for my Kurt is nice though.

Off to peruse the Travers catalog for Christmas ideas...


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 22, 2020)

I usually let impulse buys sit in the shopping cart for a day or so before I finalize the order. I've often nixed things that I've rationalized away.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 22, 2020)

Sage advice, @Eddyde.  I do that too.  But mostly my wife has beaten the impulsivity out of me.


----------



## Aukai (Nov 22, 2020)

I can sell her a bat


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Nov 22, 2020)

My wife's bat has a few dents in it.................. 
Unless you have a well planned escape route don't call yer wife an old bat ...........


----------



## Aukai (Nov 22, 2020)

Don't ask if she's going to sweep, or use the broom to go shopping either....


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 22, 2020)

Don't worry about forgetting what you are doing.  I'm only 54 and last night I put my Blake finder in the mill to find the edge of a workpiece.  After a (very) short time of trying to figure the thing out, I realized it doesn't find edges.


----------



## addertooth (Nov 22, 2020)

I just can't get too "free-association" with purchases... unless it is some kind of collectable.  On tools and parts, I suffer from a manic desire to research the living death out of the choices, carefully research, and by the time I hit the Buy button, the desire to have it is a certainty.  

But, as I said, with collectables... my purchases tend to be a bit more impulsive.  Often I will go through my collections and think "Darn, that is really nice; I wonder when I bought it, and from who".


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 22, 2020)

addertooth said:


> On tools and parts, I suffer from a manic desire to research the living death out of the choices, carefully research, and by the time I hit the Buy button, the desire to have it is a certainty.



Analysis paralysis.  I suffer from that...


----------



## tjb (Nov 22, 2020)

7milesup said:


> Don't worry about forgetting what you are doing.  I'm only 54 and last night I put my Blake finder in the mill to find the edge of a workpiece.  After a (very) short time of trying to figure the thing out, I realized it doesn't find edges.


You're starting early!


----------



## Buffalo21 (Nov 27, 2020)

I used the Edge Technology tramming tool again today, I used it on the Jet JVM-836 milling machine. Using it the second time went a lot smoother than the first time.


----------

